# Delamere forest Thursday 22nd May twilight (night before K of K)



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2014)

Hi all,

I've booked for 8 places and a few of us are looking to play there about 5.15-5.30 this Thursday night.

It's Â£30 (Â£55 normally) and is a cracking heathland/moorland course, a real hidden gem. I think it is on a par with Moortown, Fairhaven and Lanark for those that have played them.

They restrict it to two fourballs only each night, so we have 3 spaces available as it stands. It would be nice to see a few of the far flung forummers come along, especially the ones playing Hillside the next day. So far we have:-

Liverbirdie
Odvan
Karl102
GregBWFC

Glen (my mate)

It had been mentioned on the K of k's thread, but thought it only fair to mention it separately, so as not to hijack that thread.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2014)

www.delameregolf.co.uk


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 18, 2014)

Id love to stop and play on my way up but id still have an hour to drive after the round.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Id love to stop and play on my way up but id still have an hour to drive after the round.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest it's not a bad drive to Southport from there and at that time of day it'd be pretty quiet.

Don't  Let that put you off


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Id love to stop and play on my way up but id still have an hour to drive after the round.
		
Click to expand...

80% of it would be dual carriageway/motorway, probably do it in 45 minutes.

Delamere is worth it.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 19, 2014)

I have a think about it. I really dont want to be stressed and knackered for Friday


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I have a think about it. I really dont want to be stressed and knackered for Friday 

Click to expand...

 Fairy snuff.


----------



## SteO (May 19, 2014)

I am very interested if you find you have a space that needs filling


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2014)

SteO said:



			I am very interested if you find you have a space that needs filling
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ste, three of the lee park posse have said they may now be playing on whatsapp to me (Podge,garyinderry and scouser) but if one isn't your first in matey.


----------



## SteO (May 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Ste, three of the lee park posse have said they may now be playing on whatsapp to me (Podge,garyinderry and scouser) but if one isn't your first in matey.
		
Click to expand...

Ok no problem. Let me know mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2014)

SteO said:



			Ok no problem. Let me know mate
		
Click to expand...

SteO, some of them were getting mixed up so there is a speck available.

We now have 6.


----------



## SteO (May 20, 2014)

Ok mate thats great. What time are you meeting.
Do you need another person as I maybe able to get someone to come with me?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2014)

SteO said:



			Ok mate thats great. What time are you meeting.
Do you need another person as I maybe able to get someone to come with me?
		
Click to expand...

Try to get there for about 4.45-5.00 for a 5.15-5.30 start.

Yes , bring a mate if you want - the more money that Odvan can take off people then. 

Have you official handicaps, and where do you play?


----------



## SteO (May 20, 2014)

Haven't got official handicap but my society handicap is 21 at the moment but to be honest I should have a big fin and a sombrero playing off that. Mate cant make it soz


----------



## Odvan (May 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Try to get there for about 4.45-5.00 for a 5.15-5.30 start.

Yes , bring a mate if you want - the more money that Odvan can take off people then. 

Click to expand...

I can certainly see how much of an impact your footballing hero had on you with regards the mind games, he too was ace at them.....

......that there Sir Alex, your hero. :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2014)

SteO said:



			Haven't got official handicap but my society handicap is 21 at the moment but to be honest I should have a big fin and a sombrero playing off that. Mate cant make it soz
		
Click to expand...

Ok Ste, no probs. See you there.

Be good to see you struggle to play off 8......


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2014)

Odvan said:



			I can certainly see how much of an impact your footballing hero had on you with regards the mind games, he too was ace at them.....

......that there Sir Alex, your hero. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nar, he wasnt full of mind games, he was just a big moaning Tart.........................................................an clad person.

Liverbirdie
Odvan
Karl102
GregBWFC

Glen (my mate)
SteO

2 specks left.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2014)

See you all there tomorrow, I should be there about 4.50, we'll aim for 5.15/5.25 tee offs ideally.

If still the 6 of us, may be better if Glen and Ste go out first together, and us other four play two of our OOM matches (we'll toss the balls up to see who plays who on the night).

For those who havent been there before, just as you pass the railway station the entrance to the golf course is just over the road (only has a small sign), and you drive on a 1 car wide track for about 4-500 yards.

The weather is looking better from 6 onwards tomorrow.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (May 21, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			and us other four play two of our OOM matches (we'll toss the balls up to see who plays who on the night)
		
Click to expand...

And our survey said.....

Have arranged to play Andy at Wallesey next week Peter so you'll have to make do with beating me I'm afraid.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2014)

Odvan said:



			And our survey said.....

Have arranged to play Andy at Wallesey next week Peter so you'll have to make do with beating me I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

OK, if needs must.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 21, 2014)

Put in to finish an hour early but depends on workload .
If I leave at normal time I'll probably be on last minute.
See you all there,fingers crossed on weatheroo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Put in to finish an hour early but depends on workload .
If I leave at normal time I'll probably be on last minute.
See you all there,fingers crossed on weatheroo:
		
Click to expand...

ok mate, dont kill yourself. If its gonna be after 5.15 ring me.

We may then put you and karl on your own and me and odvan will join the other two.


----------



## SteO (May 22, 2014)

Enjoyed the game tonight and really good to meet you all. Thanks again


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2014)

SteO said:



			Enjoyed the game tonight and really good to meet you all. Thanks again
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for coming Ste, nice to share a pint with you afterwards.

get yourself to a few other NW meets, and happy to have you at Lee park, when you fancy it. PM me when suitable.


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2014)

So come on then, who took the spoils at Delamere then???


----------



## Karl102 (May 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			So come on then, who took the spoils at Delamere then???
		
Click to expand...

Andy played real steady whilst I chomped it around like a right tool (6&5) and I think Pete beat Odvan. Was great company, sorry my toys came out of my pram a couple of times....  Good to meet ste as well... Thanks to Pete for organising....


----------



## gregbwfc (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the game last night lads.
Good to meet SteO and Glyn (albeit briefly - sorry I couldn't hang around afterwards)
Karl, Pete was saying to me as we walked off the last that, although you didn't bring your game, you didn't get a break all night - where your ball ended up on that par 3 is still a mystery :mmm:
Hope to see you all again soon for a game.

Ste, enjoy your game a Preston and if you need any pointers on how to play the course, don't ask me as I've not got a bloody clue at present :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (May 23, 2014)

Andy,

Spoke to Val today and its deffo the weds so we're good. 

Nb: don't arrange with Pete just yet, the bugger is on fire!


----------

